# Jimmy Lee Armel



## BG77 (Sep 13, 2019)

Jimmy, I’ve been lurking on this board for years and had no idea you were a veteran. Everyone please go to WTOC.com and read the latest piece. I’m a Sav native and had no idea who you were besides a great captain. Your posts mean so much more to me now than just fishing. Thank you sir for your service, and just as importantly what you do for our veterans. Had no idea, brother. God speed and tight lines forever.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 14, 2019)

Appreciate what you are doing Capt. and much thanks for your service to this country.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Amen to you brother,from a fellow AF Vet,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 14, 2019)

https://www.wtoc.com/2019/09/13/veteran-uses-deep-sea-fishing-treat-ptsd/


----------



## shotgunhales (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks for what you are doing Capt.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 14, 2019)

You are doing very good work Capt.  Keep it up.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Sep 14, 2019)

BG77 said:


> Jimmy, I’ve been lurking on this board for years and had no idea you were a veteran. Everyone please go to WTOC.com and read the latest piece. I’m a Sav native and had no idea who you were besides a great captain. Your posts mean so much more to me now than just fishing. Thank you sir for your service, and just as importantly what you do for our veterans. Had no idea, brother. God speed and tight lines forever.



Thanks so much brother.  I am trying to help and dont want money for helpimg vets.
Fishimg definitley heals and i hope we can save a few men and women that sacrificed so much for this great natiom.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Sep 14, 2019)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Appreciate what you are doing Capt. and much thanks for your service to this country.



Thanks brother.  I appreciate the support! Just tryimg to make a difference. A lot of guys get left hanging.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Sep 14, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> You are doing very good work Capt.  Keep it up.


Tha ks brother. Hopefully there are big things to come. PTSD will not win!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 14, 2019)

I wish we did not hava a need to expose folks to the environments that bring on PTSD.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 14, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> I wish we did not hava a need to expose folks to the environments that bring on PTSD.


There's also other Vets that could use a hand,,,,that don't have PTSD,,,,like me,,,,


----------



## Rabun (Sep 15, 2019)

God Bless you Captain for your service to our Country and your continued service and devotion to your comrades!!


----------



## sinclair63 (Sep 16, 2019)

Great work Capt!


----------



## sea trout (Sep 21, 2019)

Jimmy is a great guy WITH A VERY POSITIVE ATTITUDE! Offers his knowledge and acts like a lifelong friend even if ya only run into him once or twice a year!


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 5, 2019)

Impressive and much respect, Capt. Viet Nam Vet here.


----------



## Poo Bear (Nov 6, 2019)

Thanks for your service Jimmy. And thanks for your advice a few years ago when my former Marine buddy moved down to Tybee and I was looking for advice on some saltwater fishing gear. I have bought >$300 of gear but have not put in the time needed to be successful. Hopefully, I will get up with you and do some off shore or near shore fishing sooner than later.(When I say "get up with you I mean "charter your services.")


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Nov 14, 2019)

Poo Bear said:


> Thanks for your service Jimmy. And thanks for your advice a few years ago when my former Marine buddy moved down to Tybee and I was looking for advice on some saltwater fishing gear. I have bought >$300 of gear but have not put in the time needed to be successful. Hopefully, I will get up with you and do some off shore or near shore fishing sooner than later.(When I say "get up with you I mean "charter your services.")



That means a lot! Thanks so much and this is one of the best times of year! Have a great weekend


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Nov 14, 2019)

nkbigdog said:


> Impressive and much respect, Capt. Viet Nam Vet here.


Hats off brother. Yall were the forgoten ones. I love every one of you


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Nov 14, 2019)

sea trout said:


> Jimmy is a great guy WITH A VERY POSITIVE ATTITUDE! Offers his knowledge and acts like a lifelong friend even if ya only run into him once or twice a year!


Thanks! I like folks that fish


----------

